# Hello from Chicago!



## lectricblueyes (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey all! My name is David, I'm 29 and live in the Chicago area. I am a Network Administrator for a mid-sized company.

I'm brand new with insect collecting but have always been very fascinated with insects in general. Whether it was eating ants as a toddler, saving spiders from my mom's deadly broom or my dad's nasty shoe, or now... someone who's very interested in Mantids. The praying mantis is a majestic species to me.. something of legend and myth.. something that inspires the imagination! I have received my first mantid and though I've only had it for a couple of days.. it's already becoming my favorite time of the day when I get to watch him kill a fruit fly and eat it. I am amazed at how alien-like they look and how those little heads turn and look at your face when you get close. It almost feels like they are super-intelligent little creatures. I wish they came the size of dogs! I'd take mine out for a walk all the time! Thanks for reading and after combing through these forums it seems like we have quite the smart and polite community here.  

*Currently Own:*

Tenodera Aridifolia Sinensis - _Chinese Mantid_ (Ootheca)

Pseudoharpax Virescens - _Flower Mantis_ (L4)


----------



## bassist (Mar 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Mantis' the size of a dog eh? Could take down a human if they got that big.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2009)

Welcome from florida.


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi David, and welcome to the forum! I'm about 2 hours south of you (Bloomington, IL). Congratulations on catching the "mantis bug," hehe! Your life will never be the same. Looking forward to seeing you around the posts.  

PS... If I saw a mantis as big as a dog, I'd surely run the other way! Have you seen pics of their mouthparts up close?


----------



## revmdn (Mar 21, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Rick (Mar 21, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Mar 21, 2009)

Welcome from Canada!


----------



## Kaddock (Mar 21, 2009)

welcome to the forum! :lol:


----------



## ismart (Mar 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  .


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 21, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma, David. From Oak Forest, eh? That should make you German, Polish or Irish!  

A pretty good walk from Chi, but we used to go out to the Forest Preserve by you. Nice countryside!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from OHIO! Yea, I like to walk my mantis too, only thing is no one can see whats on the end of the leash, and just last week, a ambulance was following me on my daily walk! I hurried home mumbling under my breath, just wait till Kong is fully grown! HAH wouldn't that be a hoot? I would give one to every kid who got teased about anything in school and pass a law that they could follow u to school!!!


----------



## lectricblueyes (Mar 22, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Welcome from Yuma, David. From Oak Forest, eh? That should make you German, Polish or Irish!  A pretty good walk from Chi, but we used to go out to the Forest Preserve by you. Nice countryside!


Thanks, your first guess was correct.  German it is! Doesn't get much more German than Schultz!


----------



## lectricblueyes (Mar 22, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Welcome to the forum from OHIO! Yea, I like to walk my mantis too, only thing is no one can see whats on the end of the leash, and just last week, a ambulance was following me on my daily walk! I hurried home mumbling under my breath, just wait till Kong is fully grown! HAH wouldn't that be a hoot? I would give one to every kid who got teased about anything in school and pass a law that they could follow u to school!!!


I have a few Ex-girlfriends whom I wouldn't mind.. sneaking on into their homes  lol Nasty Ex-Girlfriends = REAL tasty fruit flies and crickets!


----------

